# Great, how long will this last?



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Just noticed it today for some reason. I never really knew to look at the supports when you buy a used tank...

Maybe it's been this way for a long time... It is 1/4" glass so maybe it wont give anymore?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to do something to shore that up. Eventually the tank will give without that support. How big is the tank? 55g?


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah...

$135 for a new one..


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I could kick myself you know where.. I noticed that but just thought it was a worn out spot or something, never dawned on me the glass was bowing. I have a toddler running around and a 5 yr old, that scares me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you see the glass bowing, you should get the water out of it unless you want a big mess. Move the inhabitants to another tank. You may be able to get away with taking the level down to 50% or so, but who knows.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Should I be trying to get a certain brand of aquarium?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To be honest, if I were buying new it would probably be whatever was on sale. I like the Aqueon though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You also might get your lfs to order you a new brace. All you would need is the exact measurements.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

susankat said:


> You also might get your lfs to order you a new brace. All you would need is the exact measurements.


 I think that would be replacing the whole top of the tank. I'd have to take out the fish to do that anyways, I might as well buy a new one. But I have been thinking of ways to make a brace for it. Leaning towards buying one though.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Check to see what fits your hoods/canopies - so you don't have to buy new hoods at least. I went in to buy a new pair of glass canopies for my 55 and it turns out you can't just go in and say "I want a pair of canopies that fit a 55" different manufacturers measurements differ a lot - the aqueon canopies didn't remotely fit my tank, which I didn't remember the mfg of. Had to go home and get the exact measurements.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I fixed it. 

I went to the hardware and bought a piece of 1"x1/8" flat rolled steel. Measured it out, put a 90' bend on both ends. and slid it over the aquarium and refilled it. I had to cut a couple slots in my light so it would lay across flat but that was simple. Took me about an hour tops. There's no more bow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

pringleringel said:


> I fixed it.
> 
> I went to the hardware and bought a piece of 1"x1/8" flat rolled steel. Measured it out, put a 90' bend on both ends. and slid it over the aquarium and refilled it. I had to cut a couple slots in my light so it would lay across flat but that was simple. Took me about an hour tops. There's no more bow.


That's good news I suppose. Post a pic if you don't mind us checking your handywork. Good job.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Check to see what fits your hoods/canopies - so you don't have to buy new hoods at least. I went in to buy a new pair of glass canopies for my 55 and it turns out you can't just go in and say "I want a pair of canopies that fit a 55" different manufacturers measurements differ a lot - the aqueon canopies didn't remotely fit my tank, which I didn't remember the mfg of. Had to go home and get the exact measurements.


Have you tried Foster and Smith's? I've had good luck with their canopies fitting on 3 of my tanks so far, or at least the ones they carry.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not pretty but it's doing the job lol. Total cost $4.75


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That doesn't look so bad. Did you have to drain down the tank any before you put it on there?


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I took out 15 gallons and it made it easier to squeeze it back in to get good measurements.

I'm glad I thought of it because I was on my way to get a tank today.

Now I have an extra $170 to use for gas to go shrooming.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Gratz


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Like your fix. Wonder what it would have cost to do it with stainless steal.

My LFS has the Aqueon trim piece for my 55g in stock, around $30. The top and bottom trim pieces are the same. The old ones are not that hard to get off. Just take your time and be sure you don't scratch the glass.

DLH


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Stainless probably would've been a little more. I didn't even think of it. Good idea because I'm sure it will start to rust even though I put a little paint on it.

I thougth about doing a new top, but this was so much easier...


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

When I took my old trim off, in this case it was the bottom, I don't think it took me more than 15 minutes. Once you get one end started, it just sort of peels off.

DLH


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

pringleringel said:


> Yeah...
> 
> $135 for a new one..


Good lord! You can get a brand new 55g aquarium for that price, and still have money left over for lunch on the way home.

Also, good job on the fix. I'll be interested to see how long it'll hold up.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Good lord! You can get a brand new 55g aquarium for that price, and still have money left over for lunch on the way home.
> 
> Also, good job on the fix. I'll be interested to see how long it'll hold up.


 That was the price of a new 55g..

It should hold up until the silicone rots out... That support I made isn't going to break or wear out lol. Well, it might rust away after 10 years..


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, alright. I thought you were saying the price of a new top trim piece for your aquarium was $135. I was going to tell you to find a new LFS.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

pringleringel said:


> That was the price of a new 55g..
> 
> It should hold up until the silicone rots out... That support I made isn't going to break or wear out lol. Well, it might rust away after 10 years..


The silicone on my first 55g lasted about 30 years. One day I noticed a small leak where the front plate joined the side plate. When I rubbed my fingers over the silicone it came off in little crumb like pieces. Glad I keep a 29g as an emergency tank.

DLH


----------

